

Skywave - Cieplak
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skywave

======
cabirum
Kinda related:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_West_Ford](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_West_Ford)

